# Mein neuer Gaming PC - Vorschläge und Meinungen



## xMaschx (25. Oktober 2010)

*Mein neuer Gaming PC - Vorschläge und Meinungen*

Also ich kaufe mir bald einen neuen Gaming PC (Phenom X4 955,GTX 460,4GB RAM,1TB HDD,...).

Ich such hier nun Vorschläge für gute Games !

Meine lieblings Genres sind u.A:

-Ballergames
-Auch mal das ein oder andere Renngame
-oder ein Strategiegame ala "Command&Conquer"

Wie lange wird die Leistung dieses PC´s ungefähr reichen? Was muss dann,wenns so weit ist,ausgetauscht werden? Kann ich alle jetztigen und auch zukünfige Game sdamit spielen (so in 2-3 Jahren? ).

lg xMaschx


----------



## Galford (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mein neuer Gaming PC - Vorschläge und Meinungen*

Bezüglich der Spiele: schau doch mal hier rein: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...ie-spielewelt-anfaenger-sucht-empfehlung.html

Der Thread ist jetzt nicht so unähnlich zu deinem.


----------

